# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Peachy Printer Forum >  Some questions on the Peachy Printer

## alphahurley

Q1: Yes the peachy printer costs only 100$, but is it more expensive in long therm because of the resin? (that is more expensive than PLA)
Q2: Will you have a better result if you add a great sound card to your PC or conventional ones are way enough?
Q3: Could we use﻿ Peachy's resins to print objects such as Phone cases? (Objects that need precision and that will stay in place)

----------


## Marcus

Hello Alphahurley,
yes, resin is more expensive - at the moment.
A few years back 1,7mm ABS was hard to get, now you get it everywhere for 30$ / kg and less...
As resin printers get more common, I am sure resin will get more affordable, too.
Optical 3d printing has (in theory) the potential for more precice parts and quicker manufacturing. We will have to wait and see how the Peachy performs.
Regular sound cards, such as onBoard sound chips, are rather bad. But I am sure there can be a inexpensive d-a/d board made to increase precision. We will have to see how exactly the mirror actuators will be controllable.

Protective phone cases are not the type of prints I would call high-precision, so I am certain it should work. But again, all educated guesses, right now we will have to see how developing of the Peachy goes, let's cross fingers :-)

----------


## Lochemage

Right now, resin printers are way more expensive compared to filament types.  As a result, resin printers are being used mostly by large companies, that is why it costs so much.  Once it becomes more mainstream, more people will sell it and they will compete with their prices.  I'm not worried that it will get cheaper.

----------

